# What size pulley for Delta/Milwaukee 6" jointer



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have obtained and old Delta/Milwaukee 6" jointer.
It needs some tweaking to bring it back into service.
Right now I'm rebuilding the pulleys and belt drive which were improperly installed when I got it.

*My question is:*
The top pulley looks original ( 2-3/4") diameter.
The lower (motor) pulley is also a 3".
The motor is 1 hp/1725 rpm with a 3/4" keyed shaft.
I want to bring up the rpm to the 4000- 5000 rpm range.

*What size of lower pulley would you choose for this?*
I am torn between a 5-3/4 and a 6-1/4.
Both are cast iron.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bob

Try this link . I use it quite often and have found it very useful.

It looks as if you want to increase the rotational speed of the cutting head quite considerably - take care of the cutter head bearing, that they can withstand this higher speed, also watch out for induce vibration or imbalance in the head.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

howdy bob i would also ask the folks over at owwm about this they seem to know just about anything you would want to know about fixing up old machines

http://www.owwm.org/


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Tony:
The one I have here resembles the one on the right in the pic above.
It looks like the lower motoer pulley is almost the same diameter as the motor??
I tried a 6 inch on it last night and it seemed happy. It hard to tell until you have been running it for and hour or so.

Gumwood, I will have to take you up on your suggestion as I really have no idea what should be used with the current head and bearings.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a little 4'' that looks a lot like your picture.
I don't have the pulley size but the top one is very small compare to the one on the motor.
I will check tomorrow the size.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I took Doyoulikegumwood's advice and got on the old wood machines forum.
They had an original manual there and I found the size required to be 7" for a 1725 motor.

What a neat site!
It's a bit rough for navigation but full of usefull info.

Thanks to all who responded to me.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Bob , I also have a Delta Milwaukee / Rockwell Delta jointer and the pulley sizes are 2 3/4" and 7" hooked up to an old HOOVER 1725rpm motor. I can't find a model number on jointer , just a serial number on the tag.
I wish we could put pictures in this comment section without all of the photobucket , etc. issues.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dusty, I swapped out the lower pulley for a cast iron V pulley 8".
I now need to swap out the top 2-3/4 jointer pulley lor a "V" style at 3" 
I should now be running around 4500 RPM according to the Link that Tony showed me above.
I figure by tomorrow I should be able to figure out the proper belt length. <g>

p.s. There is a tutorial on here that may help you get photobucket to work.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Bob I was going to measure the size of my pulleys and yesterday I had an accident and damaged my left hip, now I have to get use to my crutches.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Bummer GMman. Get well soon.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob 2 , Using Tony's pulley rpm calculator tells me that mine is running at 4390.125 with my present arrangement…..if I were to reverse the pulleys , it would only run at 676.2rpm…Go figure ! 
I also have V-belt "technology" on my antique unit : ) I guess it also matters where the belt is actually riding in the "V" of the pulley. Thanks for making me gain some knowledge by posting your question : ) I'll give Gary's picture upload link a shot ….thank you and have a good weekend.


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

simple calcul: motor speed x motor pulley divide by driven pully (jointer pulley)

1725×6/2.75=3763.63 rpm


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks *albut*...I arrived at the same speed as posted earlier using both methods. 4390rpm : )


----------



## clegs (Dec 14, 2011)

Bob 
I also have an old 6" Delta Milwaukee jointer. It needed work and a mtr. Put a 3/4 hp on it and a single V belt. The top pully is a 2 1/4" and the mtr. is a 6" . I've been using this for 40 yrs. The only thing that had to be done was the keyway on the cutter head to be welded up and a new keyway cut. This wear was in there before I put a mtr. on it. It just got worse.

Ted


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd go with the larger sheave.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Thanks for the input but I finished this project about 2 years ago and the machine is running very well for me.*

Regards

Bob


----------

